# Topics > Toys >  Scalextric ARC ONE, race set, Hornby Hobbies Ltd, Sandwich, Kent, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hornby Hobbies Ltd

ARC ONE Powerbase Upgrade Kit

ARC ONE Ultimate Rivals Set

----------


## Airicist

Scalextric ARC One Kids TV Ad October 2014

Published on Nov 11, 2014

Scalextric ARC ONE System Set

----------


## Airicist

Anki Overdrive vs Real FX vs Scalectrix ARC ONE/AIR

Published on Dec 24, 2015




> We take a detailed look at Anki Overdrive, Real FX and Scalextric ARC AIR to discover the best car racing game to get.
> 
> We compare what these racing toy games have to offer in terms of:
> - Track
> - Cars
> - Controls
> - Apps
> - Characters
> - Modes

----------

